# Which pedals to buy?? Shimano vs. Egg Beater



## Nrth (Jul 18, 2009)

I have the oppertunity to purchase:

Egg beater 2ti's
and
Shimano 970 pedals. 

Which ones to go with???


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

Some people prefer Shimano's for ease of exit, I have both and prefer my Eggbeaters. I believe the Eggbeater Ti's have a rider weight limit though.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I, too, own both, but prefer the Egg Beaters.


----------



## Nrth (Jul 18, 2009)

*post reply*

Can you give me reasons as to why you like the egg beaters better?

These would be my first set of clipless and I would like to get the right ones so I am looking for as much information as possible. Longevity and such


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Eggbeaters are easy in, easy out (personally, I think the "easy in" is more important, if you ever have to start on a steep uphill). They're small and unobtrusive. And they last a long time--at least, mine have (I have some of the originals from years ago).


----------



## the_gooch (Aug 11, 2007)

I prefer Shimano over my EB. Any pedal strike on my 'beaters and my foot is released. Happens at least once a ride. The Shimano has adjustable release tension as well.


----------



## UncleRobin (Dec 28, 2009)

robc in wi said:


> Some people prefer Shimano's for ease of exit, I have both and prefer my Eggbeaters. I believe the Eggbeater Ti's have a rider weight limit though.


I believe it is the 4ti that have a weight limit, not the 2ti (has steel spindle).

My nod goes to Egg Beaters.

UR


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Eggbeaters over Shimano, unless they're the Egg Cs. Not very durable. If they're SLs, that's a different story.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have to ask about the difference between spd's and eggbeaters I would suggest not spending $180 on your first set of clipless pedals. The eggbeaters crowd will have you believe that it takes an acrobatic maneuver to get into spd's and that the tiniest trace of mud on your shoe will render them useless. Those of us who prefer spd's will tell you that the weeble-wobble (I think they call it "float" ) of the eggbeaters feels real sketchy and that the "easy-out" just means you yank your foot out when you actually try to put some power into it. Buy a set of shimano M520's and a set of chromo eggbeaters and try them both for yourself. Then you'll know which expensive pedals to buy.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Dogbrain said:


> If you have to ask about the difference between spd's and eggbeaters I would suggest not spending $180 on your first set of clipless pedals. The eggbeaters crowd will have you believe that it takes an acrobatic maneuver to get into spd's and that the tiniest trace of mud on your shoe will render them useless. Those of us who prefer spd's will tell you that the weeble-wobble (I think they call it "float" ) of the eggbeaters feels real sketchy and that the "easy-out" just means you yank your foot out when you actually try to put some power into it. Buy a set of shimano M520's and a set of chromo eggbeaters and try them both for yourself. Then you'll know which expensive pedals to buy.


Not a bad idea. And I have a pair of Eggbeater Cs you can try, if you'd like. All I ask is that you pay for shipping if I were to send them to you.


----------



## dirthead (Feb 5, 2004)

I've owned both and prefer Time ATAC.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

I always thought eggbeaters were sharp and brilliant designs, and very light, so I tried a set. I had serious problems getting into them easily, they would just roll over without engaging. Then they broke at some point, Im not even sure when, but one of the arms cracked. This was under a 134lb rider. It could have been a manufacturing weakness but IMO they are just plain weak unless you buy the most expensive ones and perhaps even then. Then I tried a set of shimanos back from 2001. Wow. Easiest engagement and exit Ive found yet, I couldnt believe how little thought went into it. Now I ride a set of 540's and generally recommend against crankbrothers. I have no opinion on the other brands out there like frogs or times however.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

I have both the 970's and EB SL's. I currently have the EB's on my main ride, but I like the SPD's just as much.

I prefer the engagement of the spd's, more "solid" feel IMO. 

If you can, try them both.

I've had several spd's over the years (2 x 540's/XT/XTR) and they have all been durable. I've only had my EB's for a season so the jury is still out on their durability.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

I ran SPD's for years with no complaints, then at some point I tried crank bro's for something new. No complaints there either. Whichever route you go it won't be long before you smack yourself in the head and ask "Why didn't I try clipless sooner?"


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*It depends*



DanD said:


> I ran SPD's for years with no complaints, then at some point I tried crank bro's for something new. No complaints there either. Whichever route you go it won't be long before you smack yourself in the head and ask "Why didn't I try clipless sooner?"


If you live in a wet place and ride in mud it is hard to beat Eggbeaters. My complaint with Eggbeaters is crappy construction and short life. I also don't enjoy the indistinct clip in. I am riding XTR and XT now and like both better then Eggbeaters.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Jaybo said:


> If you live in a wet place and ride in mud it is hard to beat Eggbeaters. My complaint with Eggbeaters is crappy construction and short life. I also don't enjoy the indistinct clip in. I am riding XTR and XT now and like both better then Eggbeaters.


admittedly, I need to give the newer and higher end spd's their fair shot, but compared to the (lower end, wellgo?) SPD's I ran way back when the crank bro's have a much more positive engagement, and about equally positive release. Like I said, I had no issues when I ran SPD's so I'm not bad mouthing them, and they've changed a lot since then. My only real beef with crank bro's is the soft cleats, I replace them about once a year compared to the shimanos where I think I only replaced the cleats once, and that was only because I bought a new set of pedals and shoes at the same time and figured "why not?"

Edit: And I know some people have had worse luck than I have, but I've never broken a crank bro's pedal in tens of thousands of miles, I have broken Shimano in much less time. It seems like crank brothers quality is hit or miss, but they are very good about honoring warranty situations, as is Shimano


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

dirthead said:


> I've owned both and prefer Time ATAC.


Me to. The Time ROC Atac's.

Of the 2, I would go with the Shimano SPD's.

I didn't like the eggbeaters I had (technically, the Acid's, they all use the same cleat design/interface). They wouldn't let one of my feet rotate (float) freely while they did the other foot (might not be a problem with the more expensive ones). Within a few rides I noticed the middle of the pedal was covered in grease/oil - apparently they need to be rebuilt every year (I think the design is the same with the more expensive ones, though it changed/improved supposedly with the versions they just released like a month ago). I couldn't tell if I was clipped in clipped out by feel without stopping pedaling and wiggling my foot around. I did ride them several times this winter and I never had trouble clipping in, even after wading around in snow a bit. I also had some knee problems that cleared up when I switched away from the Crank Brothers, though I also changed my seating position and my pedaling technique so it may not be related.

When I got my Time's, all these problems went away. Both feet rotated freely - and both with a somehow nicer feel than the one foot that did rotate freely on the Crank Brothers. There's no grease and oil on the pedal after a couple rides. I can always tell exactly when I successfully clipped in, and when I clipped out with them. I haven't had any trouble clipping in or out from dirt/snow, but to be honest I won't really be able to put them to the test until this winter.

I remember my spd's being solid and decent. For the last year I was using the Crank Brothers pedals and came away with a distinct feeling that they were a little crappy. I recommend the Time ROC Atac's, but between the 2 you mentioned I would highly favor the Shimano SPD's.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

PaulRivers said:


> I recommend the Time ROC Atac's, but between the 2 you mentioned I would highly favor the Shimano SPD's.


+1

I have two years on ROC ATAC Carbons and they work as new. The composite parts are scratched from pedal strikes but I've never released because of the strikes. Easy in and out. Some platform shape for a very solid feel. Durable. The foot has a little free movement ("float").

I don't have a lot of confidence in the durability of CB products.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm using Look on all my road bikes. Seeing as my newest MTB is a 1989 Rockhopper Comp I still use toe clips. But I'm convinced that I need to come out of the stone age. Shimano and Egg Beaters are the 2 choices I've narrowed it down to. I'm hoping to hear more. Great thread so far.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

*This!!!!*



Dirt Bringer said:


> I always thought eggbeaters were sharp and brilliant designs, and very light, so I tried a set. I had serious problems getting into them easily, they would just roll over without engaging.


I tried EB's (SL) for about 1 year. I always had the "roll" issue. I could never get past it and I think a year of trying is a fair effort. I went back to SPD's and haven't looked back.

I ended up giving my EB's to a freind who loves them and ended buying the ones with the platform for his big bike. He has never had issues with the pedal "rolling" when he clips in. To each his own.

Rock


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

I run both, and find both have their goods and bads. I run Shimano (XT/540) and eggbeater 2Ti.

I find the shimano SPDs to realease unintentionally more oftern than eggbeaters (I ride the multi directional release cleats....I'm going to try to heel out release only soon). I'm a hammerer up hills, so my feet don't exactly stay in great form too often. My feet may flail a bit, and that causes them to release on me more. The lateral float, and extra angular float on the eggbeaters suits my style a bit better in those terms.

Another thing I don't like...in both my sets (540's and XT)...one side, of one pedal, of each set has less angular float than the other. I have checked my cleats and all...everything looks good...but one pedal doesn't allow as much float as the other. It's a bit annoying when I'm just shaking my feet out on a small downhill...not a real problem...just an annoyance.

I do feel the shimano SPDS feel to have a much more solid engagement though (power transfers better without the cleat flopping aorund) and the tension adjustment of the springs is a great thing whereas eggbeaters have none. I also think finding where your cleat goes when entering is easier on the shimanos, while I find the actual clipping in an out of the eggbeaters to be smoother.

I tend to ride the shimanos more now...not really sure why with all the unclipping action that happens. I guess I just like the feel of them when I am actually pedaling a bit more.

-Nick


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

As you can see, you have about an even split. This just means its a matter of prefference. Just get a pair of either and start riding. Whichever you get will either be for you or not for you. Imo that's the only way to find out. Good luck


----------



## BulldogTod (Jun 4, 2010)

I like speedplay frogs myself, but am thinking about eggebeaters due to the good mud shedding reputation.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

You might see if there are some you can borrow and try out on a ride or two. As you can see, pedals are very personal to most people.


----------



## Flatfoot (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been using the Crank Bros Mallet C's for a couple of years with no issues, pushing 230lbs with gear.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I have only ever run the Shimano's......525's, 747's, 520's, 646's, 540's, 959's, 647's, 770's. Still running the 959's from about 5 years ago....no problems. I like to be locked into my pedals with no movement. With Shimano I can crank the tension down really tight. Don't have any issues clipping in or out......also don't have any problems clipping out unintentionally.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Arizona is where eggbeaters come to die. We say this every time the subject gets brought up: If you like the eggbeater style of pedal, but want something that is actually designed halfway decently with decent QC, get Time pedals. Eggbeaters are trash, at least in these parts. These mallets were only a few months old, not to mention the other CB pedals I broke (eggbeater C, SL, another set of mallets).


----------



## CTB (Feb 2, 2008)

SPD's hurt my knees (M520), EB's didn't. That's how I ended up with EB SL's. I was fortunate enough to have a friend with a set of old EB's to try out first.

I find them nearly equally easy/hard to engage (I don't ride in mud), and I found that with Shimano's multi-angle cleats (SH-54, I believe) the SPD's were a little easier to get out of. With the standard SH-51 flat-release cleats, I found the SPD's very difficult to get out of *for me.* I would have kept my M520's if I hadn't started having knee pain. I know the EB's will wear out bushings and need service, but I'm ok with that since they stopped the knee soreness.

As an EB-preferring rider, I'd say if your knees are fine with SPD's, go with them. Shimano stuff seems to last pretty well for the money.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I decided to try clipless a few years ago and bought a set of Eggbeaters and Candy's. I never felt very comfortable with them in technical terrain, neither clipping in or out (Candy's on my mtb, eggbeaters on my commuter). After about two years I tested a friends Shimano M647's and fell in love. I got a pair and felt comfortable on the first ride. Got some 520's for my commuter which where not as nice (but still nicer then the Crank Bro's pedals). 

Gave the egg beaters to a friend. He claims to like them but every time we ride togeather he still has flats... Maybe he took the name too literally and uses them in the kitchen?


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

I had a set of Mallet C's (EB's with a platform), and currently run Shimano 520's. Of the two, I'd pick the 520's any day. While they may not have the mud clearing ability of the Mallets, they have adjustable release tension, and have an even entry/release feel, no matter which side of the pedal I clip into / unclip out of.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Nrth said:


> I have the oppertunity to purchase:
> 
> Egg beater 2ti's
> and
> ...


neither..

Shimano M770's

I cant justify ever spending so much more on the M970's


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have Crank Brothers on both my bikes. Road and Mountain and no problems yet. Clipping in and out is perfect. Never an issue. Don't go by what anyone says. Make your own choices and tests. Somethings that work for some might not work for others and vice versa. Good luck


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have shimano on both my bikes and love them they take a beating and im not light at 260lbs and a good buddy of mine just swithed over from EG's and pretty much all of my local sorba chapter uses SPD pedels

Edit: I also use shimano 105's spds on my roadie


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

I like CB....own Candy and Acid1...like the Acids better for a bit more platform. Easy in/easy out and not much setup required...mud and debris does not bother them.


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

I would say Shimano.
I have never used any Crank Brother pedals.
Why would I. I am still beating the heck out of some 747's that I bought in the mid 90's.
No issues at all with the 970's on the newer ride.


----------



## hedyaaa (Jun 25, 2010)

I personally like Shimano.


----------



## loydfl (Jan 5, 2006)

I rode Candy SLs for 5 years. Did have the occasional rock bash unclip and rarely experienced the roll during engagement. Recently I amped up my riding trying to stay with the Single Speed 29'r crowd and started seeing many more instances of rock bash unclip. Final straw was when I bent one of the arms on a rock strike. I did own some Ti's a few years ago and got about 7 mos out of them before they fell apart ( I am right on the weight limit).

Switched to times and not going back to CB or over to SPD. All the joys of positive engagement and a more relaxed float.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Hands down SPD's are better than ANYTHING from CB.

Like 100X's better at least.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

If you buy CB Eggbeater model SL (and above) you will have practically no issues. I had a pair of Cs and they are trash. I've been running one set of SLs for over 5 years and they are still solid. I recently got another new set for my other bike.

I have never ridden SPDs (nor do I ever have any reason to). I used to ride Time ATACs and I hated them. I know most people find ATACs easy to get in and out of but I did not. I like the simplicity to the eggbeaters instead – you have 4 sides to clip to and they shed mud better than anything out there.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

As you can see everyone has their own opinions. Lol who is right and who is wrong? Noone. Just get a pair and ride. No matter what you end up getting. Good luck


----------



## Nrth (Jul 18, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Look Quartz???


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I've not read through this whole thread, yet I have teased out the majority of what is here so, if this had been repeated...sorry. 

But of all the responses I've read, I've NOT heard your reasons, nor what type of riding you do/ wish to do, in what kind of terrain with any form of conditions of said terrain or any type of info posted yet??? 

Might help wouldn't you think!?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Nrth said:


> Has anyone tried the Look Quartz???


Do a search. Lots of posts about the Looks.

I tried them years ago, didn't like 'em.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

I have both, CB Candie which has a small platform and Shimano 424s which have a composite Platform. I like the shimano spds because of the ease of engagment and release, but if they get clogged with mud they wont release. The CBs are mud proof. but don't release if quickly if I have to dab down. Sometime if my foot is at an awkward angle ( top quarter of the stroke) I cant get them to release. So when its wet and muddy I go with the CBs. all other times I rock the Shimanos. i clean and lube(cleat engagement area) them after every ride. I also like the 424 platforms for when I want to clip out on technical downhills or rockgardens.


----------



## Nrth (Jul 18, 2009)

I do a lot of trail riding. Some grave trails, Some woods, roots and rock, and other times concrete. I also bike Ski mountains but at a very cautious pace. I have owned a Mountain bike all my life but this is the first of this quality so I just want to get the right shoes and pedals to go with it.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

For shoes, try some if at all possible. Very stiff is good for riding, not-so-stiff may make walking easier.

I know people who are happy with Shimano, CB, and Time. Time is my choice.


----------



## Nrth (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, may I ask what you didnt like and what are you riding today?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Nrth said:


> Thanks, may I ask what you didnt like and what are you riding today?


If that was directed to me, I'd repeat that you should just do a search. It's quite a handy function.

I now ride Times. Been happy with them for over a decade, though I have had 2 pedals fail on me in that time. I've also found SPDs to be reliable, but prefer the float of the Times.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

We all have three contact points on the bike, hands, seat, and feet. So your grips, gloves, shorts, saddle,shoes and pedals all are personal preference. Some people like platforms others clipless. there is no right choice. some prefer the mt. bike shoe with straps and ratchet others w laces or even high tops. I have all three, and prefer my hight tops for comfort and to protect my ankles. Some LBSs will allow you to try out diferent pedals.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I saw too many reports of failed bearings and spindles on CB Eggbeaters. Many work well but the odds are a bit worse. Some years ago Shimano was not quite as good at coping with mud and snow, but I hear they have improved in that respect. Time and CB have some "float", meaning the foot has some room to move without releasing.

So, I picked mainly for durability and reliability even in dirty conditions, and have found no reason to change.

Now I have Time ROC ATAC Carbons on two singlespeed bikes: one mainly for pavement and dirt roads, one for somewhat rocky and rooty trails. I don't really like riding in mud but dirty shoes won't stop me if I have to pass through a soft spot. Snow does not necessarily stop me from riding either.


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

I learnt on Ritchey V2s. I used to let others wanting to try clipless learn on those too. They were perfect because the engagement was distinct and release tension and angle was easy to set.

But, I started having problems with my knees using clipless (after being in baskets for years and years). 

At the time, Time's were all there was for clipless with any measurable float. I liked them but the Aliums (which is all I could afford) were pretty heavy. Then, the Eggbeater came out. 

The EBs have very similar float characteristics to the Time, which was part of their appeal. Also, there's no settings to fiddle around with. Once every few months, I unscrew the end cap, screw in their grease-guard cap and replace the grease. No problems.

My Eggbeater Chromes have many many hundreds of miles on them. They've been ridden from Maine down to their current life in Ga. I've had a few pedal-strike releases, but no more than when I was riding other brands. The tip here is to not hit yer pedals on rocks  .

The only time I couldn't release was a fluke when I was riding down the seat of a picnic table and my tires rolled off the plank. I landed on the pedal with both "wings" effectively locking me into the pedal ~18 inches up. That hurt! hahaha.

I agree with the above poster....get a pair of cheap EBs (they had candy's on sale at Performance for 19 bux) and a pair of Shimano 520s or something and go for it.

You'll know by the second ride which is right for you.

AJ


----------



## Baldy88 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am switching over to the Look Quartz pedals. The original version sucked. In the 2009 model they beefed up the spring and they are good. I've ridden CB and Shimano pedals. To me they are a mix of the two. I like the float due to a knee problem. I was a huge CB fan for years, but got tired of the maintenance, cleat replacement, and 3 sets blowing up in one month. They would disengage when you smack rocks on the bottom of the pedal too. I'm sold on the Quartz pedal.


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

TIME!

Shimano's are very reliable but have very little float. Pop out easily on aggressive trails.

Crankbrothers are crap. I went through about 6 sets, 4 different models before I gave up on them. Expect to wear out 2 sets of pedals a year.


TIME - Super reliable, great feel. Float is independent of release spring tension!


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Definite personal preference. Most of my riding budies prefer eggs. It's hard to beat the weight and cost. If you ride somewhere muddy they're even better.

However, it seems like one of them is always breaking something. Most people will agree that Shimanos are much tougher. I beat the hell out of mine, never worrying about pedal strikes, and they just keep going. Literally almost as tough as a hammer.

The main reason I run them though is because they require much less twist to release. This has saved my butt numerous times. The only real disadvantage I see in Shimano is they're heavier. I'm weight conscious, but for me Shimano is worth it (also very cheap if you get 540's).


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I've wanted to try out Time and Speedplay, but as well as my Shimano SPD's work (770 and 520's), I can't justify the switch. Maybe if they all spontaneously implode one day, I will try out another system.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

CB pedals are fine. I ride almost daily and it took me two years to wear out a set of CB candy's. Yup, pedals have a lifespan.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

The main reason to go with Crankbrothers pedals was weight savings and mud clerance. But the 2011 Shimano XTR Race PD-M980 Pedals now come in at 310 grams. 

For comparison the Crankbrothers Candy 3 Pedals come in at 309 grams. Both pedals have steel axles. 

If you are thinking of buying a lighter pedal don't do it as you will be comprising strength, stiffness and durability. It's better too spend more on shoes and take the weight out that way.


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

*Opportunity Knocks...*

Here ya go....before the outlay of serious cash.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3759

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54823

Then, just sell 'em on here or ebay.

AJ



Nrth said:


> I have the oppertunity to purchase:
> 
> Egg beater 2ti's
> and
> ...


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

RBowles said:


> CB pedals are fine. I ride almost daily and it took me two years to wear out a set of CB candy's. Yup, pedals have a lifespan.


Yes they do but Shimano and Time have a lifespan of 5-25+ years of hard abuse. On Time's they literally wear through the retention bars before they're dead.

Crankbrothers 2 years max. Usually 3-6 months.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Dude, just BUY A SET OF PEDALS already. It's been almost a year now, fer chrissakes.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Nrth said:


> I have the oppertunity to purchase:
> 
> Egg beater 2ti's
> and
> ...


Not CrankBrothers, especially not with ti axles. Does that narrow it down?


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Jayem said:


> Arizona is where eggbeaters come to die. We say this every time the subject gets brought up: If you like the eggbeater style of pedal, but want something that is actually designed halfway decently with decent QC, get Time pedals. Eggbeaters are trash, at least in these parts. These mallets were only a few months old, not to mention the other CB pedals I broke (eggbeater C, SL, another set of mallets).


That's where the 9 or so axles I broke went as well, as well as the last time when I separated my shoulder. That is their "downhill" pedal.

I switched to Time Zs. After two years ... ZERO issues except rude customer service (over not having a clear shipped to me).


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Have been running the Shimano 515s for years, and now the husband wants me to switch to Time ATACs so all our bikes are rideable by either one of us at any given time. 

I've been very happy with the 515s, even though they're considered an entry-level pedal. Always worked great, less so in thick mud, but I rarely ride in thick mud.

Because marriage is all about compromise, I've been giving the ATACs a try, but so far they seem "sticky" to me. Like a wad of gum is stuck to my shoe when I unclip. And I don't clip in until I ride over some rocks and hear a "click." 

Just wondering if this is something I'll get used to? I know ATACs are top-of-the-line and all, but I was at the point where I didn't have to think about them anymore.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

Which specific pair of Time ATAC's do you have?

Most of the atac's are pretty easy to get out of. The one exception I know of is the Z-Controls, which I bought, but were always more difficult to clip in and out of than the others - I now use the ROC's and they're easy, and I expect all the latest atac's to be the same. I've read that the cheapest "Alium" pedals might use the older design that takes more force to get in and out of.

But let's assume you have a modern pair. There are a few things -
1. They will loosen up in the first 5-10 rides with them regarding clipping in and out.
2. They take a slightly different technique to clip in and out of than spd's do. I don't remember the specifics, but try playing around with different foot movements to do it. If I remember right my spd's clipped in using a "toe-in" approach, whereas I clip in with the atac's using a "slide the foot forward" kind of thing.
3. There is tensions adjustment on the pedals - they ship with the lightest amount of tension, but you can turn a thing on the pedal and increase the force needed to get out. Might check to make sure it's on the easiest setting.

All this being said, I got used to the difference and numerous times I've easily emergency-unclipped without even thinking about it.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I suppose Í need to push the shoe into my ATACs pretty positively to clip in. Unclipping... I don't think about it. One major difference between Shimano and Time pedals is the float: Time allows a pretty big free movement before the unclipping begins. Starting with Times, I thought of unclipping as a soft "side kick" pushing the heel out and down.

Do you have any somewhat used Time cleats in the family? They get a little looser after some use.

Somebody was recently saying that his shoe sole interfered with his ATACs, a bit like CB pedals do with some shoes. So he had to shave the soles a bit. I don't remember what shoes he has.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Figure they've got a good reputation, and are worth a shot, especially if all our bikes have them. 

Will experiment with different movements, the "toe-in" is automatic! And like anything, they'll take time to learn/break in. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

Christine said:


> Figure they've got a good reputation, and are worth a shot, especially if all our bikes have them.
> 
> Will experiment with different movements, the "toe-in" is automatic! And like anything, they'll take time to learn/break in. Thanks for the feedback.


Cool!

I clip into my Time's by putting my foot on the pedal with the cleat just behind the clip-in point. Then I start pedaling and push my foot a little forward as well as down (both of which are how I normally would pedal if I was using platform pedals) and shoe clips in.

Another way to put it is putting the cleat right behind where it clips in, then pushing it forward.

Just trying to offer advice...good luck.  And don't forget that it loosens up a little after a few rides.


----------

